# conseil sur type de licence Windows 10 Pro



## Morebany (2 Avril 2021)

bonjour,

Je cherche sur la toile une licence Windows 10 Pro:
-pas chère
-à vie
-installable sur 1 seul PC ou sur 1 seul MAC

Puis-je me fier à ceci:
-https://fr.shopping.rakuten.com/offer/buy/4031163582/windows-10-pro-livraison-1h-par-e-mail-licence-a-vie.html?bbaid=4860652429&t=180127&ptnrid=s_dc|pcrid|53440682003|pkw||pmt||ptaid|pla-1052063451317|pgrid|14467360163|&gclid=CjwKCAjw3pWDBhB3EiwAV1c5rN-OswK46Pw3sixcv6XSfavegRsXeSPRnM2oCpvt-B461DAb1VFawRoCVaQQAvD_BwE

ou à ceci:
-https://www.digitallicense.nl/windows-10-pro-ie-sp1-oem-32-64-bits/?___store=ie&___from_store=default&gclid=CjwKCAjw3pWDBhB3EiwAV1c5rGibb-nSMyR-JuqcmrBY80mQMZ3fTQAcLl71r8rHxvxMjhKuZmqrXhoC5hUQAvD_BwE

Que veut dire la version Windows 10 Pro *Retail for Mac *?

Ou :
dois-je me fier à un autre produit que vous me conseillez?


merci de votre aide


----------



## radioman (2 Avril 2021)

je n'ai pas ouvert tes liens mais je dirais oui, perso j'ai acheté deux licences Win 10: une Pro et une Famille à une quinzaine d'euros.

par contre ton message va surement être édité par un modo: les liens ne pointent pas vers le commerce officiel de Microsoft …


----------

